# A gas furnace



## 4metals (Mar 6, 2015)

I was throwing out some old papers and I came across the old tattered and dog-eared book I used to build my first melt furnace for a refinery. This was over 35 years ago, induction melting was for the rich guys and I melted a lot of metal with this. I googled the author and found he has an updated version of the book and even a video of it working. 

Notice how quiet it is in the beginning of the video when the furnace is running and the music has yet to start. 

The thing I liked most about the style is the way you can pick up the crucible to pour. It eliminates the need to grab the crucible by the lip and lift it out of the furnace. (OK and break a few crucibles too over time!) 

I melted a lot of silver and gold in that furnace.

check out the video at this site.

http://gingerybookstore.com/cruciblefurnace.html


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 6, 2015)

4metals said:


> The thing I liked most about the style is the way you can pick up the crucible to pour. It eliminates the need to grab the crucible by the lip and lift it out of the furnace. (OK and break a few crucibles too over time!)


Very nice! I've not seen that idea before.

Dave


----------



## GotTheBug (Mar 6, 2015)

That gave me some ideas for my next build, Thank You for posting!

Paul.


----------

